# Deep Cycle???



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

i need a new deep cycle battery anyone know where a good place to buy one. i want good but not very expensive ( im still laid off lol). I have a group 27 battery


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Rod Makers has Delcos at a reasonable price. Also, Ganders battery is not bad and reasonable. Don't buy those junk battery's from WalMart.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a VERY GOOD used Deep Cycle battery which has very little use, for sale.
Its 18 months old, purchased at Bass Pro shop, in Toledo, was one of two I had on a 24 volt trolling Minn Kota trolling motor, I have use for one of them as I use it on a 12 Volt wench system I have. The other is for sale, 
Its a XPS Power Series, AGM Deep Cycle190, 105 Amp Hours, Group #31.
I paid 245.00 Each last may, Bass pro has dropped the price on these they sell for about $195.00 now the last I checked, I will sell this one for $150.00.

I do believe you could purchase one for a little less, but not one in the Group #31 class.

If you or anyone else has an interest give me a call. 419-581-2397, cell 419-889-5854

I have plans to list it here and on Craigs list soon.

Gary N


----------

